# BIG SMOKE Las Vegas - Has Anyone Gone or Planning to Go?



## mrreindeer (Sep 4, 2008)

I was just looking for some feedback about the upcoming 'Big Smoke' event in Las Vegas and haven't found any info on here about it.

The seminars, breakfast, lunch & dinner all sound wonderful, especially because you get everything included in the price which includes a ton of cigars to boot. 

Being a relatively new cigar smoker, I'm intrigued by, well, everything that has to do with cigars on my quest to learn more about my newest hobby.

The event is a bit pricey. For those of you who have gone, is it worth it? (and i'm not talking about hey, it's a trip to Vegas, of course it's worth it!) I do owe my wife a trip to Vegas but I think I'd want to participate in both days' activities leaving very little time to spend with her outside of the event. 

I guess I'm just wondering if I should pull the trigger and do it. :gn
Thanks for any feedback you might be able to give and hey, let me know if you're going and perhaps we can meet up and roll a few.


----------



## Beagle Boy (Jul 26, 2006)

From last year:

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=94088

not sure if I will make it this year


----------



## mrreindeer (Sep 4, 2008)

Great couple of posts BeagleBoy, thanks! Exactly what I was looking for. Why couldn't I look it up in the Search (I tried but found nothing).


----------



## reflex (Mar 1, 2006)

I'm going to pass, the cost went up $40.00 from last year. It is a lot of fun but it's just getting too expensive for what it is. If you have never gone and are a new smoker this is not too bad of a deal. 
My suggestion is if you go with a group break your tickets up and have each person pick up cigars at a few locations for the group that way you have time to enjoy the food, that is very good, and the drinks :al:ss:tu


----------



## pro2625 (Jun 25, 2008)

My dad goes every year and says its really fun....I really dont want to go cause Id rather spend all the money on cigars I like


----------



## dannysguitar (Jun 3, 2008)

mrreindeer said:


> I was just looking for some feedback about the upcoming 'Big Smoke' event in Las Vegas and haven't found any info on here about it.
> 
> The seminars, breakfast, lunch & dinner all sound wonderful, especially because you get everything included in the price which includes a ton of cigars to boot.
> 
> ...


I posted a thread about this a month or so ago and would love to find someone to go with! Let me know if you are seriously condisering going, maybe we can carpool or somethin!


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

I am thinking about it.... Don't know if its worth the $$ yet.
Scott


----------



## groogs (Oct 13, 2007)

pro2625 said:


> Id rather spend all the money on cigars I like


 :tpd: I went last year and it was a lot of fun, but I am at the point where I would rather spend the money on cigars I really like rather than a bunch of different cigars, that are all over the spectrum. I think it is worth going to at least once, and I think it was well worth the money, but I am going to pass this year. I was able to get through all the stations in about an hour, and spend the rest of the time drinking and eating, so I definatly got my monies worth.


----------



## Goz (Aug 26, 2006)

I have been the last two years but I won't be able to make it this year. As has been stated there are two options (bigsmoke night or seminars) my opinion is that I could do without the night events. You get a ton of cigars but it is basically a cattle call and gets super crowded. I've gone with several people each ear and the best way to get through this is by collating your coupon books and splitting up and then getting the hell out of there. If you are interested in the seminars these are definitely worth it. You get several high end cigars and get a chance to listen to some pretty knowledgeable people. The cigar rolling is aright and the same goes for the tasting. The luncheon is really cool as you get to eat and talk with the manufacturers.


----------



## Beagle Boy (Jul 26, 2006)

Poriggity said:


> I am thinking about it.... Don't know if its worth the $$ yet.
> Scott


"Worth the money" is very subjective, you do get to meet up with cigar smokers from around the country (maybe a few from this board ), you end up with a good number of middle of the road sticks to try out (or to pass around to the moochers when you get home :chk ) - part of it comes down to can you deal with Vegas on a busy, crowded weekend?

I've gone the last 4 or 5 years partially because of the people gathering there that I know, and partially because I like to try new sticks

Taken from my post about last year's:_Readers digest version: The Vegas smoke has two "products"

1. 3000 people Friday (another 3000 Saturday), going into a large conference area that contains 25+ cigar marketer/manufacturer's booths (coupons given at door to get one sample of each), high end car and motorcycle retailers, liquor distributors giving out samples, Vegas area restaurants giving samples of their food - a few other things going on around you like music w/dancers, golf swing analysis, roll your own contest, etc.
Down sides: 3000 people getting "free" stuff, so can be long lines, people getting crowed and bumped, and the cigars are mostly middle of the road (they are giving out 6000 cigars each). You do not get a chance to talk to the big wigs. Not much seating last year *Seating was much better in 2007 opposed to 2006*

2. Smoke weekend (Sat & Sun) - last year they sold out at 500 people. Seminars with manufacturers talking on given subjects. You are given several cigars throughout that have been the higher end sticks. Sat lunch, 10 guests per table with 1 manufacturer or CA editor (they normally give out some of their product). Sunday is a bit early, but you start with a good breakfast, a cigar rolling contest, and this year ends with a Scotch tasting *This year is Tequila*
Down sides: early starts for Vegas, price point

These events are not for everyone, it helps if you are in a small group with a plan of how to divide and conquer.
_


----------



## mrreindeer (Sep 4, 2008)

Great posts, fellas. Thanks. I'm still considering it and Danny, let's continue to check in with each other.

I'd like to see the list of cigars that comes out on 9/15, not that that'd really sway me one way or another.

I definitely can understand putting the dough towards sticks I like instead of 'Lettin' it Ride' in Vegas at the Big Smoke but the experience still sounds pretty nifty.

Thinking.....thinking....


----------



## Beagle Boy (Jul 26, 2006)

Well I did go and get things booked - doing the full weekend's events, staying at the Mirage, and getting in a couple of days early (so I can raid Casa before the rest of the mooks get into town  there had better be some DC lanceros around!)

let me know if you do end up getting tickets :chk :chk


----------



## mrreindeer (Sep 4, 2008)

I certainly haven't ruled it out but it'll be a stretch, although I do owe the wife a Vegas trip since I think I've been twice this year without her. I'll definitely keep ya posted! (and i'm jealous you have your Sh!t together already & booked it!)


----------



## dannysguitar (Jun 3, 2008)

I'm still down to go if you don't mind carpooling. Let me know so I can request the weekend off. Hell, I'll just call in sick


----------



## mrreindeer (Sep 4, 2008)

Absolutely Danny; I'm trying to get my wife to take the weekend off too. There's a chance we'd fly if we go but I'll definitely keep you posted.


----------



## dannysguitar (Jun 3, 2008)

mrreindeer said:


> Absolutely Danny; I'm trying to get my wife to take the weekend off too. There's a chance we'd fly if we go but I'll definitely keep you posted.


Cool man, Just put my fat arse in your luggage.


----------



## dannysguitar (Jun 3, 2008)

SOMEBODY GO WITH ME! 

But if you don't live in so cal and you plan on going, shoot me a pm so we can meet up. I might have to bite the bullet and go alone :-(


----------



## mrreindeer (Sep 4, 2008)

Hey Danny, was talking with the wife and another couple last night, seems there's a good possibility we'll go. I'll keep you posted. I'm keeping my fingers crossed!

:chk


----------



## dannysguitar (Jun 3, 2008)

mrreindeer said:


> Hey Danny, was talking with the wife and another couple last night, seems there's a good possibility we'll go. I'll keep you posted. I'm keeping my fingers crossed!
> 
> :chk


Awesome man. We got toget together for a cigar and a drink!


----------



## mrreindeer (Sep 4, 2008)

And possibly a caravan! Not sure yet about logistics....


----------



## ArnaudDMR (Apr 21, 2008)

Danny has great tips. I went last year as a rookie and absolutely LOVED it! I went to the weekend seminars and the Sat night BigSmoke. I took my wife with me to the night event. It was crowded but by the middle of the event, it was easy to get your cigars. I would recommend that if you go to get a friend to go with ya and split the cigar coupons...as everyone else has said. 

The cigars were good, the food was ok, the liquor was awesome and for a rookie like me last year, I had the time of my cigar life. I recommend it highly!!:ss

AdMR


----------



## mrreindeer (Sep 4, 2008)

I started compiling a list of attendees if anyone cares:

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=187353&page=2


----------



## TOJE (Jan 1, 2000)

I'll be there..... :tu


----------



## mrreindeer (Sep 4, 2008)

We're days away from the Big Smoke and I'm definitely going to be in Vegas that weekend; I just can't convince my friends to join me at the Big Smoke. I know it's a lot of dough to plunk down and I'm still on the fence myself. But I'll be in town and I'm definitely going to meet up with Jon and some other fellers at the V-Bar on Saturday and hope to meet up with anyone else who'll be there.

I started making a list of BOTL/SOTL who are definitely going.

Let's grow the list and specify what night you're going and/or if you're going to the seminars.

And if you think I should just throw caution to the wind, bite the bullet and sign up, leaving my friends and my wife to their own devices while I attend, well, say so! I'd likely bring my wife to the Saturday night event if we do it.

The list for the Big Smoke:

*ArnaudDMR*
*Beagle Boy* - Friday Night Event / Sat & Sun Seminars
*caborocker *- Friday Night Event / Sat & Sun Seminars
*Mr. Montecristo*
*TOJE*

The list for the V-Bar meet on Saturday at 5pm

JonCaputo
TOM - TOB9595 
Mike - Beagle Boy
Andrew - Scottishsmoker 
Donald - Dsmaddox
Mitch - Theking 
Steve - TOJE 
Andy - Dooge 
David - mrreindeer
Aaron - ArnaudDMR


----------



## ArnaudDMR (Apr 21, 2008)

I and my wife will be at the Saturday night Big Smoke evening. I didn't pay in time for the weekend seminar and had to put myself on the waitlist...not happy about that. But happy that I get to meet some of the CS folks there. 

:ss

AdMR


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

Love that Vegas town, but alas I will not be able to attend.... you'd have to peel me away from the poker tables if I were in town. :]


----------



## mrreindeer (Sep 4, 2008)

I'm not much of a gambler so the daily seminars interest me in more ways than one, while the wife is off gambling away our life savings. But they start so damn early! 9am....in Vegas, are you serious???


----------



## Stinky (Mar 27, 2006)

There's an after-party at the Las Vegas Cigar Lounge located at 5825 W. Sahara Avneue about 3 miles West of the Strip in the Burlington Coat Factory Shopping Center. and, they're open LATE!


----------



## mrreindeer (Sep 4, 2008)

Sweet, thanks! 

I've just found out that the seminars are sold out (as of 10/24 I believe).

NUTS.

Serves me right for delaying.

Is there any point going for one of the evenings? I'm much much more interested in the seminars...


----------



## Beagle Boy (Jul 26, 2006)

mrreindeer said:


> Is there any point going for one of the evenings? I'm much much more interested in the seminars...


it's 3000 max per night, 500 max for the seminars - there are many people who prefer the eve for the party atmosphere, the ratio of cigars to $ paid, but you don't get much of a chance to talk to the manufacturers....it's a personal preference


----------



## mrreindeer (Sep 4, 2008)

Thanks Mike - I may have an opportunity to buy Saturday night tix for $400/pair for my wife & I. I don't know if I care about actually talking WITH the manufacturers but I do want to hear them talk TO me and sample cigars and roll them and try the tequila.....

If you or anyone else happens to have access to one ticket for the day with Saturday night Big Smoke, I'd be interested.


----------



## ArnaudDMR (Apr 21, 2008)

mrreindeer said:


> Sweet, thanks!
> 
> I've just found out that the seminars are sold out (as of 10/24 I believe).
> 
> ...


I delayed also and got stuck with just the Saturday evening Big Smoke. That's fun to me and the wife but I really did have the idea of going out to Vegas for the seminars and I am still disappointed that I waited so long. I met a lot of great people last year and had a great time in the seminars. And if you look at the price or the Evening and subtract that from the cost of the weekend seminar price, the seminars (and everything with it...lunch and all) are a GREAT bargain for what you get to do.

Still kicking myself :hn

:ss

AdMR


----------

